# Wine and Dine Wisconsin



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I attended the Wine and Dine Wisconsin show today in downtown Milwaukee. Among the exhibits and tastings of wine, beer and other food, were cheeses from Carr Valley Cheese. While sampling (and buying) some of their cheese, I asked to meet our one-time Special Guest Sid Cook; alas, Sid was just returning from the Canary Islands and the world cheese competition. But the good news was that his Mobay (of which I bought a wedge) won a gold medal. Go, Sid!

I attended a demonstration by Chef Sanford D'Amato. This James Beard Award winner made Shchi, a Russian cabbage and root vegetable soup. (It was delicious.) Afterward I briefly met Chef D'Amato and invited him to visit ChefTalk.com. 

I also enjoyed a demonstration by Chefs Chris Hatleli and Nick Burke of Calatrava Cafe, the wonderful cafe in the Milwaukee Art Museum (designed by Santiago Calatrava). The two chefs were trained in Chef D'Amato's kitchens, and they had a fun with the quintessential American comfort food, macaroni and cheese.

I remember a blur of wine sampling and several beers, too. :beer:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Mezz, 

That is so cool you got to meet Sid how was the cheese you bought?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sid was in the Canary Islands- or recovering from the trip. He wasn't there, unfortunately! The cheese is heavenly. :lips:


----------



## chef baaco (Oct 12, 2009)

The show was a great idea, over rated, over advertised, over crowded, and far from meeting my expectations for the $$$$ paid.

Organizers take heed, learn from this event, and hopefully next year will be better, if not perfect !


----------

